# Tripe!!



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I happened upon 2 large tubs of raw tripe today, Spirit's breeder brought it over for me. It's frozen, I took the lid off and introduced it to my dogs -- instant glee 

I've never been able to find real, raw tripe before, I've used Tripett from time to time, but what I have now is even better. Oh the glorious aroma LOL

I plan on adding a bit to my dog's meals. Is there anything I need to be aware of. How do y'all use tripe in your feeding programs? I don't feed raw exclusively but I do supplement with raw.

Oh Happy Day !!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I use tripe as a muscle meat. I recently found a supplier where I can get it for $.50/lb so I plan to use it more since my guys LOVE it.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I use it once a week for one meal and sometimes will add an egg. I've noticed the nastier it smells the more they like it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks!

If you use it for one meal, how much do you give? I like this idea.

I think my 2 tubs are not going to last very long


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, and what are the benefits of feeding tripe? Other than seeing your dogs really enjoying what they're eating


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have high energy dogs and they love to move run and play!! Here's the list
Karma-Dogo Argentino 5 1/2 yrs 80lbs and gets 1 1/2 lbs of tripe
Rommel- Rottie 4 yrs 120 lbs and gets 2 1/2 lbs
Gizmo- Papillon 6 yrs old 10 lbs and get 1/2 lbs 
Zen- Dogp Argentino 10 months 85 lbs and gets 2 lbs
Nero- White German Shepherd 7 wks and only have had 2 tablespoons 

My dogs are all RAW and would never go back to kibble. The benefits of tripe is healthy gut for the dog, skin and coat health, pretty clear eyes, happy smile  I know there are more benefits but I like it for the gut health.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great price for the tripe Lauri!! 
Here is a good article on the benefits of tripe(the site has other great articles).
I feed it daily, a heaping spoonful once a day. I seldom feed it as the whole MM portion.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Onyx -- good stuff. Get over it LOL, in reference to the smell  

I mixed some into Spirit's dinner tonight. He's usually so lah-de-dah about his meal time -- he ate his entire dinner and then was surfing the counters looking for more!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you feed it semi-frozen, the smell isn't so bad. Really, IMO pork or chicken going on the edge of green smells much worse!
My dogs love tripe too, I hide their supplements in it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, I made Spirit very, very ill  I think his system was just not ready for the richness of the tripe, he had severe diarrhea for 2 days. I have fasted him, he's on medication from the vet. He got his first meal in 2 days this morning, boiled hamburger and rice -- which he was very happy to eat. He is feeling better, not sure about the diarrhea, I haven't seen him go yet this morning. But he's back to finding trouble LOL so I know he's on the mend.

I will reintroduce in about a week in very small amounts. 

This all coincided with me coming down with the flu -- it's been a fun week!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't see tripe as being very rich.

Usually when dogs get loose stools on raw it's from over feeding. How much is she getting each day?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I gave him about 1/2 cup with his breakfast meal. But it wasn't measured, I was just estimating so might have been a bit more.

Evidently, too much


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it possible he started a detox? I know when I help switch dogs off of kibble to raw they go thru one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure about the detox. I haven't taken him off kibble, I was just supplementing.

Anyway, Spirit is all better and back to making trouble. Now my other dog is sick. I'm wondering if it was the tripe at all.

2 weeks ago, Spirit had his first obedience class, lots of other dogs and dog traffic. One week later he got sick. One week after Spirit got sick, my other dog gets sick. Same symptoms. I'm wondering if Spirit picked up a virus at the dog class that has like a 7-day incubation period.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I use tripe as a muscle meat. I recently found a supplier where I can get it for $.50/lb so I plan to use it more since my guys LOVE it.


****!!! I'm paying $4.00-$5.00 a pound for green tripe!!! Envy takes over!!!LOL


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

This stuff is expensive... how much is enough to be effective, but not so much it breaks my bank?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I found a source around great lakes thats under 2 dollars a pound- GROUND GREEN BEEF TRIPE w/ Trachea & Gullet-2 LB. | My Pet Carnivore

Also tripet canned green tripe is available around 2 bux for 13 ounces online./


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

volcano said:


> I found a source around great lakes thats under 2 dollars a pound- GROUND GREEN BEEF TRIPE w/ Trachea & Gullet-2 LB. | My Pet Carnivore
> 
> Also tripet canned green tripe is available around 2 bux for 13 ounces online./


I'd want to know what percentage is actually green tripe... trachea and gullet don't have near the value that pure green tripe does... I still want that 50¢ a pound green tripe someone else mentioned


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

It says right on that page 20 percent trachea and gullet, the pure tripe is 10 cents less than the stuff with trachea, cheaper with bulk. Its a white truck delivery deal, only around the great lakes.


----------

